# Snowmobile Championships.



## jtee (Mar 22, 2010)

Some various shots from that event.


----------



## rallysman (Mar 22, 2010)

I like the hole shot pic! Awesome.


----------



## JimmyO (Mar 22, 2010)

Sucks so much for those 2 guys in the back haha


----------



## jtee (Mar 22, 2010)

rallysman said:


> I like the hole shot pic! Awesome.



 Thanks was a great shoot.



JimmyO said:


> Sucks so much for those 2 guys in the back haha



Actually there were bout 4 or more in the back row ..just cant see them all. Few more shots:


----------



## Houghwya (Mar 23, 2010)

Was this in Wisconsin?


----------



## cnutco (Mar 23, 2010)

SWEET!


----------



## boomer (Mar 23, 2010)

Makes me miss snowmobiling in Michigan!!!

Nice shots BTW!


----------



## jtee (Mar 23, 2010)

Houghwya said:


> Was this in Wisconsin?



 Yes indeed it is held every year at the Grand Geneva Resort in Lake Geneva



cnutco said:


> SWEET!



 Thanks..... yeah it was sweet .



boomer said:


> Makes me miss snowmobiling in Michigan!!!
> 
> Nice shots BTW!



 Thanks sure looks fun to do and they do tear it up for sure .


----------



## jtee (Mar 23, 2010)

Last one :


----------



## Houghwya (Mar 24, 2010)

> Yes indeed it is held every year at the Grand Geneva Resort in Lake Geneva


 
I knew it! I was going to go to the event and get some shots but couldn't find anyone to go with. Anyways VERY nice!


----------



## ghache (Mar 24, 2010)

these are really nice shot! gotta love those action shots!


----------



## vh5150 (Mar 24, 2010)

wow!!! awesome shots.  beautiful color.  makes me miss the snow in Idaho.  sort of, it's pretty nice here in Phoenix.


----------



## djmoonlight (Mar 24, 2010)

What a great capture..

This sport is so awesome and fun.... I would certainly like to learn this kind of sport if only my parents would allow me..


----------



## boomer (Mar 24, 2010)

What lens were you using for most of those shots?


----------



## jtee (Mar 24, 2010)

ghache said:


> these are really nice shot! gotta love those action shots!



 Thank you ,it was one of my favorite photoshoots as of late.



vh5150 said:


> wow!!! awesome shots.  beautiful color.  makes me miss the snow in Idaho.  sort of, it's pretty nice here in Phoenix.



 Thank you much indeed the colors were really popping this day 



djmoonlight said:


> What a great capture..
> 
> This sport is so awesome and fun.... I would certainly like to learn this kind of sport if only my parents would allow me..



Thanks ...save your pennies and buy one for yourself



boomer said:


> What lens were you using for most of those shots?



 Boomer, all the photos taken on this shoot were with my 70-200MM 2.8 IS (version 1)...great lens by the way


----------



## mike90t09 (Mar 27, 2010)

These are such good shots, fantastic job.


----------



## polymoog (Mar 29, 2010)

How cool, someone else who takes pics of Snowmobiles  

Great shots, nice to see some action from the States. Looks like there wasn't much snow though ...


----------

